# Impossible d'ouvrir un logiciel X11 depuis Lion



## Gibritte (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de passer à Lion, sans problème pour la majorité des applications, sauf ...
J'utilise un logiciel très particulier (mise en carte de modèle de dentelle aux fuseaux) qui fonctionne avec X11. depuis le passage de snow léopard à lion, son icône est recouvert d'un rond barré, et lorsque je veux le lancer un message me dit "l'application knippling30.app ne peut pas s'ouvrir car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge".
Y a-t-il, une solution? est-ce la fin de X11?
Malheureusement pour moi l'auteur de ce logiciel semble "disparu", il ne répond plus aux messages et n'a plus fait de mises à jour depuis plusieurs années.
Merci par avance à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas la fin des applications X11 (ça marche toujours) mais la fin des applications PowerPC (abandon de Rosetta).


----------



## Gibritte (14 Janvier 2012)

Je sens que je vais sortir un vieux mac de la cave, (j'ai aussi besoin d'appleworks6)
merci pour votre réponse rapide.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2012)

Cette application ne peut pas être recompilée ?


----------



## Gibritte (14 Janvier 2012)

Je n'arrive plus à contacter le fabricant. ce logiciel n'est plus disponible, pour mac, depuis quelques années. Peut-etre devrai-je passer à une version PC sur parallels.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2012)

Dans ce cas, c'est râpé en effet.


----------

